# Macanudo Maduro Hampton Court Cigar Review - Eh..



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I like maduro's and I love Macanudo, but this mix didn't work out. Granted I smoked right out of a shop, but the burn was terrible, and the draw w...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Maduro Hampton Court Cigar Review - Eh..


----------

